

Netflix Profit Beats Expectations as New Subscribers Increase - dpflan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/netflix-profit-beats-expectations-as-users-jump-2015-07-15

======
dpflan
Here are the financial documents from Netflix:
[http://ir.netflix.com/results.cfm](http://ir.netflix.com/results.cfm)

